# Urate question



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi everybody!

When we check Rudy’s stool everyday we squash it between a tissue to make sure there are no solid seeds (was a previous issue he had). Some days we’ve noticed his urate (white part) is really solid and can’t be smeared.

What does this mean regarding Rudy’s diet? Is it a bad thing? What do we have to change?

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The white urate portion of a bird's droppings is comprised primarily of uric acid.
If the droppings are particularly hard, the budgie may be getting too much protein in his diet.
This is a topic which you should discuss with your Avian Vet to determine if any changes need to be made.*


----------

